# New website devoted to ND Game and Fish political issues



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.dakotapolitics.com/Bills-Game_And_Fish

Check it out. If you want to know how our elected officials voted, this is the site.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

The Rep. from my area and the next district north want to sell our game to the out of staters! uke:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Bob. Glad someone is keeping track. No SB 2254 list though?


----------

